# Western hognose not eating



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I have a female _Heterodon nasicus_ that I've raised from pencil size to around two feet. About a month ago she was moved from her 24"x24" glass cage to a unit in my new snake wall (third row down, on the right). She hasn't eaten since. All environmental conditions remain unchanged; temperature ranges from 79 to 95F with the majority of the cage being 84F or so, the humidity remains unchanged, and all of the original hidespots and the water bowl were moved in from the old cage. Photoperiod remains the same, however there are sexeral small windows in the room to show the outside photoperiod. Could she be trying to brumate? Could the other snake's smells be bothering her in some way? Is she just being a stubborn little bitch?

I thank you in advance for your assistance.

-PK


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Any one thing I've learned about hognoses is if your doing good,
Do not change anything. <---Period

Changes screw these snakes up, good chance shes looking to brumate
on the other hand she may just not be happy about the change.

Give her some quiet time to adjust she should bounce back.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

This is the first time I've moved her, not counting bringing her home from the shop.

If she's trying to go into brumation, should I lower the temperature? I'm just thing that not taking in any calories while still having a normal-speed metabolism (and thus burning them at the normal rate) may lead to problems. Oh, I forgot to mention; she doesn't appear to be losing weight and is acting normally.

-PK


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Boomer, Poly hit that one on the head...they do not like change, at all. good news is she is a captive animal, and all you need to do is give her time and she will adjust and settle in, do not sweat her not eating...she will when she is ready, and with the care she has received she is capable of a long time without food, with zero ill effects...


----------

